# Game 53: Denver Nuggets @ Seattle SuperSonics



## 77AJ

*@*







*Team Records*

*Denver Nuggets* 27-25 *@* *Seattle SuperSonics* 20-30

*Time:* 9:00 PM ET Sunday, February 12, 2006
*TV:* NBA TV
*Location:* Key Arena, Seattle, WA

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah 
*SG* - 8 Earl Watson 6-1 195 6/12/79 4 UCLA 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 6 Clemson

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*​
*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario
Bryon Russell

*Seattle SuperSonics*






































*Projected Seattle SuperSonics Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 8 Luke Ridnour 6-2 175 2/13/81 2 Oregon 
*SG* - 34 Ray Allen 6-5 205 7/20/75 9 Connecticut 
*SF* - 7 Rashard Lewis 6-10 215 8/8/79 7 None 
*PF* - 77 Vladimir Radmanovic 6-10 234 11/19/80 4 None 
*C* - 31 Robert Swift 7-0 245 12/3/85 1 None

*Seattle SuperSonics Reserves*
5 Rick Brunson PG 6-4 190 6/14/72 8 Temple 
22 Ronald Murray SG 6-4 190 7/29/79 3 Shaw 
4 Nick Collison FC 6-9 255 10/26/80 2 Kansas 
27 Johan Petro C 7-0 247 1/27/86 R None

*Seattle SuperSonics Players Stats:*










*Seattle SuperSonics Head Coach:*








*Bob Hill*

*------------------------------------------------------------*​
Sonics and Nuggets fans get in! :banana: :biggrin: :clap: 

A good divisional match up game. The Nuggets are coming off a big win snapping the Mavs 13 game winning streak. The Sonics are not playing that well this season. However they did beat the Nuggets the last time we played them. I'm Excpecting another good game from Kenyon and Melo. We need to come out with the energy on the defensive end again to get a win at the Key.

Let's go Nuggets!


----------



## Sánchez AF

I hope Martin can start the game strong and put solid numbers


----------



## pac4eva5

i have a feeling k-mart will score 6 points on like 15 JUMP SHOTS. hope im wrong...


----------



## cambyblockingyou

easy win.


----------



## 77AJ

Almost game time!


----------



## 77AJ

Wow, key arena looks dead. Such a nice arena too.

Alright time for the Nuggets to get a good road win against a divisional team. Last game we played against the Sonics they beat us in Denver.


----------



## 77AJ

Camby's back in the starting lineup.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Is Rashard not playing?


----------



## cambyblockingyou

crap, Carmelo with 2 fouls already. we are screwed.


----------



## 77AJ

Sweet behind the back pass by Boykins to Dre.


----------



## 77AJ

Camby with a nice jumper - Nuggets 14 - Sonics 12


----------



## cambyblockingyou

lol Boykins just punked Ridnour.


----------



## NWdivisionCHAMPS

cambyblockingyou said:


> easy win.


a little after u say carmelo is 2 foulsu guys r screwed i hope u arent that big of a flipflop and u are joking. and also, yes our arena is emjpty it is pretty embarassing  anyways kmart got rejected by swift GO SUPES!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## 77AJ

Earl Boykins hacked. Boykins is money at the line.


----------



## pac4eva5

ive noticed when camby is hittin his jumper, we are pretty much unstoppable. hopefully he has found his touch again...


----------



## pac4eva5

melo plays 4 minutes. camby is still missing jumpers. still up 5 after 1.

yup, easy win...


----------



## pac4eva5

im not watching this, so how has buckner been on ray???


----------



## 77AJ

Competitive game


----------



## denversfiinest

elson needs to get a damn board


----------



## 77AJ

Where is Danny The Mauler Fortson tonight.


----------



## 77AJ

Camby with a nice catch for a miss oop, but put it back in.


----------



## 77AJ

Melo finishing in the paint with power!


----------



## pac4eva5

pac4eva5 said:


> im not watching this, so how has buckner been on ray???


???


----------



## 77AJ

Carmelo with another strong finish in the paint!


----------



## pac4eva5

karl is a freaking idiot!!!

melo should have been sub'd out with a minute left... :nonono:


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Carmelo in foul trouble, still killing them.


----------



## 77AJ

Kenyon Martin with a Three Point basket!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

lol kenyon's 3 was hilarious. why does he look disfunctional shooting the 5 foot jumper but looks smooth on that 3?


----------



## 77AJ

Kenyon fouled on the lay up - 2 easy points for Kenyon off the foul, and 5 quick points for K-Mart to start the 3rd.


----------



## 77AJ

Dre is strong, just took Luke to the floor with a basic foul across the arm and ball.


----------



## 77AJ

Sweet bounce pass by Buckner to Carmelo for an easy two points in the paint.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

ridnour is soft.


----------



## 77AJ

Camby drops in two with his jump shot.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

don't leave Marcus alone, geez.


----------



## 77AJ

Kenyon may be injured. Left the court gimpy.


----------



## 77AJ

Dre doing his thing on a reverse to drop 2 points


----------



## cambyblockingyou

geez Dre with some circus ****.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

23AJ said:


> Kenyon may be injured. Left the court gimpy.


That's his thing.


----------



## 77AJ

Dre is underrated.


----------



## 77AJ

Camby with a sweet falling J to go in for 2 points.


----------



## 77AJ

Buckner with a 3 ball, and Melo with the assist.


----------



## 77AJ

Kenyon isn't injured. He's back in the game.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Martin is back, guess he decided to earn his paycheck for once and play hurt.


----------



## 77AJ

Kenyon off the glass ala Tim Duncan with the Jumper. That gives K-Mart 7 points in the 3rd.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

lol Kenyon pulled a Duncan bank shot.


----------



## 77AJ

Carmelo with a big steal and finish!


----------



## 77AJ

Kenyon with the offensive rebound and put back for 2 points. That gives Kenyon 9 points in the 3rd.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Kenyon getting hte O.


----------



## 77AJ

Kenyon with a good game in the making in points and rebounds.


----------



## 77AJ

Carmelo hacked on the lay up. Missed first free throw. Made second free throw.


----------



## 77AJ

Ray Allen hit's another 3 ball on us. His shot is so flawless.


----------



## 77AJ

Kenyon with another bucket.


----------



## 77AJ

Kenyon with a huge dunk off Carmelos missed shot.


----------



## 77AJ

Wow the 3 bombs have hit their target, and now the game is tied at 80.


----------



## 77AJ

Radmanovic and Allen taking it to us from 3point land.


----------



## 77AJ

Watson with the 3 ball to tie the game


----------



## cambyblockingyou

bull**** that was goaltending.


----------



## 77AJ

Watson hacked. Makes both free throws. Ties game again.


----------



## 77AJ

Nice defense by Camby taking the charge.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

we are getting screwed by the refs.


----------



## 77AJ

Camby still down on the floor though. Hope he's ok.


----------



## 77AJ

cambyblockingyou said:


> we are getting screwed by the refs.


Got to roll with the calls.


----------



## 77AJ

Camby out of the game in pain.


----------



## 77AJ

Boykins scores on Luke.


----------



## 77AJ

Ray Allen drops a 3 in the face and hand of Carmelo. Now Carmelo goes back to try and score on Ray Allen and charges into him for an offensive foul. :curse:


----------



## NWdivisionCHAMPS

dude ray allen is KILLING u guys.. sry just had to rub that in


----------



## 77AJ

Kenyon skys through the paint for a nice lay up.


----------



## 77AJ

NWdivisionCHAMPS said:


> dude ray allen is KILLING u guys.. sry just had to rub that in


Yes he is, Ray Allen's jump shot is just nasty. Not only that Denver has no one to match up at the 2 position against the stars of the league at that position.


----------



## 77AJ

Carmelo lost the ball out of bounds.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

these refs are freaking TERRIBLE.


----------



## 77AJ

Kenyon another huge offensive rebound. Plus the bucket and a foul.


----------



## 77AJ

Kenyon converts the 3 point play.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

I don't think we can beat the Sonics and the refs so we are in trouble.


----------



## pac4eva5

nba.com courtside live sucks...


----------



## NWdivisionCHAMPS

hey man thats what happens when ur on the home court with a division team. this crowd is fired up and the refs of course r gonna lean our way part of basketball life


----------



## NWdivisionCHAMPS

either way u guys were over the limit and u guys seem to be takin a lot of free throws right now


----------



## pac4eva5

8/11 from 3???

ray allen is fire!


----------



## 77AJ

Carmelo drawing the fouls! keep it up Melo.


----------



## pac4eva5

carmelo is so clutch...


----------



## NWdivisionCHAMPS

that was a clean dribble by nthonyt and it was a foul by petro on that jumpshot... right?...


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Carmelo is redunkulous. Even on bad games he always shows up when we need him most.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

NWdivisionCHAMPS said:


> that was a clean dribble by nthonyt and it was a foul by petro on that jumpshot... right?...


stop complaining you benefited from phantom pushoff calls and a lot of no-calls while you all were on that run. by the way, you need to change your nickname haha.


----------



## pac4eva5

6 straight FT's in the final 3 minutes by Mr. Clutch...


----------



## 77AJ

Ray Allen killing us.

Najera coming up big for us though.

edit: split them. However tie game.


----------



## 77AJ

Miller time!


----------



## pac4eva5

do play by play please!!!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

bull****, carmelo got fouled like 3 times there.


----------



## NWdivisionCHAMPS

cambyblockingyou said:


> stop complaining you benefited from phantom pushoff calls and a lot of no-calls while you all were on that run. by the way, you need to change your nickname haha.


believe me im not complaining i am just saying that the refs have become more fair the last couple of minutes..
anyways melo dribbles it off his leg and sonics have the ball 102-100 denver


----------



## 77AJ

102 -102 folks!

Give the damn ball to melo and get out of the way.


----------



## 77AJ

Some people just cant take instruction.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

asflkjjlas;dflj;asdlj;fjl;asdjfga;sldghaspdlgkhj';1jjr;l23jr;lkgsdfhg;dlskfgjsdf';g


----------



## pac4eva5

do it just like the houston game. iso melo on the baseline. let melo end this!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

****ing bull****. just ridiculous. why the heck..sadfljasd;fjasd


----------



## pac4eva5

too late?


----------



## 77AJ

Karl's instruction shouldn't of been any different than mine. Give the damn ball to Melo and get out of the way. Very frustrating finish.


----------



## 77AJ

Here we go, overtime. Hope Ray Allen cools off.


----------



## pac4eva5

can i get some freakin play by play!!!


----------



## 77AJ

Buckner took the last shot of the game for a 3.


----------



## 77AJ

Since Camby left the game he' hasn't come back. Kenyon playing center now.


----------



## 77AJ

Dre Miller gives the Nuggets the lead.


----------



## pac4eva5

howd he get the ball?


----------



## cambyblockingyou

all right now stay up.


----------



## 77AJ

Miller drove the ball in the paint, sucked the defense in and kicked it to the open guy. However Buckner blew the wide open shot. We just need to ISO Carmelo in those situations.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Kenyon turns the **** over...


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Carmelo with a little lockdown D there.


----------



## 77AJ

Carmelo with a sweet dunk!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

and tears down the rim on the other end.


----------



## 77AJ

Dre Miller draws a foul!


----------



## 77AJ

Dre hits both free throws!


----------



## pac4eva5

23AJ said:


> Miller drove the ball in the paint, sucked the defense in and kicked it to the open guy. However Buckner blew the wide open shot. We just need to ISO Carmelo in those situations.


agreed. IMO, NOBODY can cover melo one-on-one in an iso situation! this should be a no-brainer...


----------



## 77AJ

Carmelo big rebound.

Najera Nice finish!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

we are killing them now.


----------



## pac4eva5

melo continues to impress me


----------



## cambyblockingyou

So 7 rebounds for Carmelo tonight, is that "good enough" for you 23AJ?


----------



## 77AJ

Taking control of the game!


----------



## 77AJ

cambyblockingyou said:


> So 7 rebounds for Carmelo tonight, is that "good enough" for you 23AJ?


Thats exactly around the average I think Melo should be at. He has all the ability in the world. Great game by Melo and K-mart tonight.


----------



## pac4eva5

cambyblockingyou said:


> So 7 rebounds for Carmelo tonight, is that "good enough" for you 23AJ?


coming up with big rebounds while camby was out...


----------



## cambyblockingyou

carmelo is not posting up enough.


----------



## 77AJ

pac4eva5 said:


> coming up with big rebounds while camby was out...


Camby out or in Melo has been doing his thing on the boards tonight.


----------



## 77AJ

Najera with the steal.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

why can't we put them away?


----------



## 77AJ

Andre Miller with a big falling jump shot!


----------



## 77AJ

Were up 6 points now.


----------



## 77AJ

Andre with also 9 dimes in the game so far.


----------



## 77AJ

This is our game!

Sonics fouling now to stop the clock. Melo going to the line.


----------



## 77AJ

114 Nuggets 106 Sonics. 8 point lead with 33 seconds left.


----------



## 77AJ

Carmelo fouled again, foul line ponts are going to add up for his scoring total. he will break 30 points tonight! thanks Sonics.


----------



## 77AJ

Carmelo with 31 points and 9 rebounds.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Kenyon was really good in spots, but not consistent throughout the game. good game overall though, have to give him credit there.


----------



## 77AJ

Sonics foul Carmelo again. Melo will have 2 more free throws.


----------



## 77AJ

Melo with 33 points now. Thank you Sonics.


----------



## 77AJ

Andre Miller fouled.


----------



## pac4eva5

cambyblockingyou said:


> Kenyon was really good in spots, but not consistent throughout the game. good game overall though, have to give him credit there.


even with some costly TO near the end, i cant argue with another 20-10!


----------



## 77AJ

Nuggets win!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Buckner going to add to his scoring total, lol.


----------



## pac4eva5

melo with 12 straight freethrows with 3 left and on...


----------



## 77AJ

Nuggets big 3 come through tonight.

Carmelo 33 points 9 rebounds 3 steals and 2 assists

Kenyon 22 points 10 rebounds 1 steal and 1 assist.

Dre 21 points 9 assists 3 rebounds and 1 steal.


----------



## 77AJ

*Box Score*


----------



## pac4eva5

what happened to camby?


----------



## cpawfan

Great game thread guys. Very entertaining and informative.


----------



## pac4eva5

whats amazing is that melo only had 5 FT attempts up until 3 minutes left in the 4th...


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Doesn't surprise me really. I think they did a successful job of keeping him out of the paint early and as a result he settled for playing the perimeter a lot more than he normally does.


----------



## pac4eva5

cambyblockingyou said:


> Doesn't surprise me really. I think they did a successful job of keeping him out of the paint early and as a result he settled for playing the perimeter a lot more than he normally does.


im just saying that he had 5 FT attempts up until 3 min. left, then went 12/12 in the last 3 min. and OT. thats being productive right there...


----------

